# [Solved] Udev fails after update

## GTXcube

Hi guys. I have a problem with my gentoo. After I updated my installation, it shows me error when I am booting.

```
start-stop-daemon: /sbin/udevd does not exist

Failed to start udev

ERROR: udev failed to start
```

What to do ? I tried revdep-rebuild but nothing happen :/

Thanks for helpLast edited by GTXcube on Wed Apr 18, 2012 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

run etc-update or dispatch-conf to update you config.

if you did that, and discarded all changes (which is a bad idea), then rebuilding udev might be a solution. 

In either case, you have to boot from livecd to get the system working again.

if you need more detailed instruction, please provide you current partition layout.

V.

----------

## GTXcube

I know this commands and I thought that it can be a solution but I didn't use it because there is 37 files to update and I really don't know when to use which function. I can write list of them if you want.

And my partition layout is:

```
100MB /dev/sda1 ntfs no boot point - windows boot menu

180GB /dev/sda2 ntfs /media/Windows

64MB /dev/sda3 ext2 /boot

70GB /dev/sda4 reiserfs /

500GB /dev/sdb1 ntfs /media/Data
```

I can write detailed info about it but now I am on my laptop.

Thanks for help

----------

## Veldrin

you have a (comparably) simple setup - this will make things easy.

in a nutshell, boot you livecd, mount the system, chroot into it, fix whatever is wrong, reboot to real system.

```
mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo/

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update
```

```
etc-update
```

for the fixing part itself:

* if it is an init script (/etc/init.d/somthing) then it is safe to upgrade. 

* if you have not changed the file previously, or do not know what it does, then it is safe to upgrade.

IIRC, there will some few leftover where you should have a closer look, and merge the changes properly.

If I am not entirely mistaken, you can wait with those few till after the reboot.

```
exit

reboot
```

HTH

V.

----------

## Hu

 *GTXcube wrote:*   

> I know this commands and I thought that it can be a solution but I didn't use it because there is 37 files to update and I really don't know when to use which function.

 As you have discovered, rebooting without processing the pending updates can lead to an unusable system.  If you are unsure how to handle pending updates, ask us for help before you reboot so that you can repair without resorting to a LiveCD.

----------

## GTXcube

Veldrin

I just used option "use new" for every of that files and I configured some files in /etc/conf.d and it works. Thank you  :Smile: 

Hu

Ok I will.

----------

## Arkhelion

I think it's recommended to use dispatch-conf over etc-update (if not, at least _I_ humbly recommend it). dispatch-conf can auto-update unchanged files, files where there are only comments or blanks modifications, etc. Just check /etc/dispatch-conf.conf

----------

